# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Study On NIH Website No Discernable Relationship Between Vaccine Status And Covid Cases

## Anti Federalist

*Study Published On NIH Website Finds No Discernable Relationship Between Vaccine Status And COVID Cases, Says Infection Rate May Be Higher Among Fully Vaccinated*

https://nationalfile.com/study-publi...ly-vaccinated/

"In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people."

by Gabriel Keane October 18, 2021

A new study published in the NIH NCBI database and authored by Harvard professor S. V. Subramanian, Ph.D, and Penn State professor Akhil Kumar, Ph.D claims that vaccination rates have no discernable relationship with the amount of new COVID cases, and notes that In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people.

At the country-level, there appears to be no discernable relationship between percentage of population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases in the last 7 days, the report states. In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people. Notably, Israel with over 60% of their population fully vaccinated had the highest COVID-19 cases per 1 million people in the last 7 days.

----------


## dannno



----------

